# 4 اسطوانات بالصوت والصورة لتعليم الاوتوكاد 2010 2d + 3d من انتاج شركة القمة للمعلومات روابط جديدة



## salum1922 (9 أبريل 2011)

*


*​*روابط صاروخية جداً على موقع فايل فلاير*

تدعم الاستكمال
20
رابط 

على بركة الله

* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/VXXQ5AU*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/5NfY9BE*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/2QKovB8*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/NgPlBC9*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/8StZKBt*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/R987fBn*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/PeA3tAl*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/O0755Ak*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/2cSn7BW*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/gIAVCCU*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/BPG9QBq*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/JSI9HAt*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/UKNR2B5*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/GeTp8Bx*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/XvSS5Ax*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/JsFjYAJ*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/HeYNbBB*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/Xtd9PBE*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/sXSK4Al*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/JKVSMCV*


بعد مشاهدتي للموضوع المشابه وعدم اشتغال الروابط لانها منتهية

وطلب الاعضاء لروابط جديدة شغالة
قمت بالبحت عن روابط بديلة 
ونقلتها للاخوة الاعضاء هنا 


ارجو الدعاء لي ولوالدي








​


----------



## محمد عياره (9 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أولا ... بارك الله لك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود 
ثانيا ... لو فيه نفس الموضوع ده بس للاتوكاد 2011 او 2012 هكون شاكر لك جدا جدا


----------



## م/احمد الحلوانى (9 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يغفرك ولوالديك امين يارب وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أبريل 2011)

تم التثبيت فى هذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## salum1922 (9 أبريل 2011)

أولا ... بارك الله لك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود 
ثانيا ... لو فيه نفس الموضوع ده بس للاتوكاد 2011 او 2012 هكون شاكر لك جدا جدا[/QUOTE]



تفضل اخي 
روبط صاروخية هههه ​ *اسطوانة تعلم اوتوكاد 2011 باللغة العربية 


http://www.mediafire.com/?k18piqm2pp1t17h
http://www.mediafire.com/?2vwyxvwnin8p77b
http://www.mediafire.com/?28xccdra4su5xsb
http://www.mediafire.com/?6ksih2gpkdtklel
http://www.mediafire.com/?mymxy3fvfo1xs4q
http://www.mediafire.com/?xmn89c21iuj43to
http://www.mediafire.com/?c1hqwepvuqp7w8l
http://www.mediafire.com/?4bwubd2i4734wb5
http://www.mediafire.com/?774gc7eui4lg7v8
http://www.mediafire.com/?ca114k1jnh111js
http://www.mediafire.com/?suwk9msgkm1na2n
http://www.mediafire.com/?c5pyk9vy4lju0fo*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أبريل 2011)

salum1922 قال:


> تفضل اخي
> روبط صاروخية هههه ​ *اسطوانة تعلم اوتوكاد 2011 باللغة العربية
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لمن هذا الشرح وهل هو مكرر فى القسم
حتى يمكن افراد موضوع منفصل له لحضرتك يفيد جميع الاعضاء اذا لم يكن مكرر من قبل

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## salum1922 (9 أبريل 2011)

اخي المراقب سنا الاسلام بالنسبة لشرح autocad 2011 فهو موجود في المنتدى .

اما autocad 2010 فيوجد برابط منتهية وغير شغالة

لدي روابط الميديافير mediafaire لتعليم برنامجي solidworks و catia رائعة وتفاعلية بالفيديو .في اي قسم 
اضعها ولك الشكر اخي ليستفيد منها الاعضاء .


----------



## هانى عصمت (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 أبريل 2011)

salum1922 قال:


> اخي المراقب سنا الاسلام بالنسبة لشرح autocad 2011 فهو موجود في المنتدى .
> 
> اما autocad 2010 فيوجد برابط منتهية وغير شغالة
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالنسبة لهذه البرامج ما بعتقد انها تابعة للقسم المدنى و ما بعرف هى تخص اى قسم
لكن يمكن وضعها بالقسم المدنى بشكل مؤقت
وسأسأل ان شاء الله عن القسم التابعة له لكى يتم نقلها اليه اذا لم تكن تابعة للقسم المدنى

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## نجانجا (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف أحمد الشلقانى (30 أبريل 2011)

أزادك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## جعفرون (2 مايو 2011)

:81::81::81:
*لقد حملت جميع الملفات بصعوبة كبيرة جدا ولمدة اكثر من اسبوعين
وبعد فك الضغط والتشغيل اتضح بان البرنامج ليس لشركة القمة للمعلومات
بل لشركة تسمى العريس:69::69:
ارجو التوضيح وتصحيح عنوان الموضوع*

​


----------



## حسن احمد (2 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## username (4 مايو 2011)

بارك الله لك


----------



## احمد محمد العلي (4 مايو 2011)

اللهم اغفر له و لوالديه و للمسلمين


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (10 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله بكل من يساهم في أغناء الهندسة العربية وتدعيم المهندس العربي بكل مقومات النجاح والتقدم


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (10 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمود البوهى (13 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## ayaezz2007 (6 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير و وضعه لكم في ميزان حسناتكم و لكي اشارك معكم اليكم تعليم ساب 2000 بالعربيه للدكتور عاطف عراقي على اكثر من رابط 
http://www.4shared.com/get/KnftPnIp/_SAP_2000.html
او
http://www.mediafire.com/?uafpq00j22wpwq8
او
https://rapidshare.com/files/3900679232/شرح_SAP_2000.rar
او ممكن تدخلوا على الموقع الذي حملت منه الاسطوانه اصلا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114784.html


----------



## أبوعبدالله (13 سبتمبر 2011)

salum1922 قال:


> أولا ... بارك الله لك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود
> ثانيا ... لو فيه نفس الموضوع ده بس للاتوكاد 2011 او 2012 هكون شاكر لك جدا جدا





تفضل اخي 
روبط صاروخية هههه ​ *اسطوانة تعلم اوتوكاد 2011 باللغة العربية 


http://www.mediafire.com/?k18piqm2pp1t17h
http://www.mediafire.com/?2vwyxvwnin8p77b
http://www.mediafire.com/?28xccdra4su5xsb
http://www.mediafire.com/?6ksih2gpkdtklel
http://www.mediafire.com/?mymxy3fvfo1xs4q
http://www.mediafire.com/?xmn89c21iuj43to
http://www.mediafire.com/?c1hqwepvuqp7w8l
http://www.mediafire.com/?4bwubd2i4734wb5
http://www.mediafire.com/?774gc7eui4lg7v8
http://www.mediafire.com/?ca114k1jnh111js
http://www.mediafire.com/?suwk9msgkm1na2n
http://www.mediafire.com/?c5pyk9vy4lju0fo*​[/QUOTE]

فعلاً روابط صاروخية وفيديو عربي ممتاز شكرا أخي الكريم أما اسطوانة القمة فلم أحاول تحميلها


----------



## حسنى الكومى (15 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله خيرا فى مساعدة طلاب العلم والمعرفة وفعلا انا قمت بتنزيل شرح 2011 وانا الان اقوم بتنزيل شرح 2010 ولكننى اعمل على اوتوكاد 2012 ولا ضرار فى ذلك لان اوامر الاوتوكاد الرئيسيه ثابته والشركه تقوم فى كل اصدار بمعالجة مشاكل النسخ السابقه ولى مطلب من منتدانا الغالى من يعلم كيف اقوم بقفل اللايرات على رقم سري لعدم سرقة الاعمال فى المطابع ارجو الافادة وكل من له مشكلة ما تخص الاوتوكاد انا مستعد لمساعدته قدر استطاعتى


----------



## حسنى الكومى (16 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم الاخوة المشرفين موقع الميديا فاير حجب الرابط الخاص بالجزء رقم 4 من الاسطوانه ارجو معالجة المشكله ولكم كل تقديرى


----------



## حسنى الكومى (16 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو رفع شرح 2010 على روابط اخري ولكم الشكر


----------



## a7med fahmi (6 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## نجانجا (10 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكما الله خيرًا*


----------



## م/احمد البحيرى (5 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير :20:


----------



## heno9 (6 أبريل 2012)

الرابط الرابع عاوز باسورد برجاء الافادة


----------



## heno9 (7 أبريل 2012)

[رجاء غلق هذا الموضوع او تغيير هذه الروابط التجارية حيث انه توجد روابط الموقع مخصص لها كود سري اذا اردت الحصول عليها ترسل رسالة ب 5 جنيهات عبر التليفون المحمول و قد ارسلتها و رغم ذلك لم تاتي رسالة الكود المطلوب
اي انها نصب في نصب


----------



## عمر عبدالله (15 مايو 2012)

ياعزيزي نشكرك على المجهود الجبار لكن هناللك 9 روابط معطلة locked فارجو اسعافنا بالحل ونسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## king-kimo (20 أغسطس 2012)

_بارك الله فيك واتمنالك كل الخير , , , 
وكل عام وانت بخير 
_


----------



## safi62 (27 أغسطس 2012)

اشكركم على هذه الدروس وارجوا التكرم دائما في تزويدنا مثل هذه الدروس ودمتم للعلم والعلماء


----------



## صفاءء (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*ممكن تحمل الاسطوانة بوسطة ملف تورنت مع الشكر*​


----------



## saif yousuf (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*يا اخوانا لو في اسطوانات autocad mep 2010 يكون ما قصرتو معانا*


----------



## محب التحدي (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*محتاج الاسطوانات جدا جدا*

ارجو ان احصل على الروابط للتحميل


----------



## محمد سيد فهمى (30 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنه


----------



## elhekary (26 مايو 2013)

شكرا أخى العزيز على تلك الأسطوانة 
الأجزاء 4 و 8 و 10 و 11 و 12 و 14 و 16 و 17 و 20 
تحتاج لرسالة ب 5 جنيهات للتحميل من موقع فايل فلاير


----------



## engineer (26 مايو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

